# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Вредные советы!

## Irina

*Вредные советы!*



1. Если у Вас есть сильный магнит, то поднесите его к экрану своего телевизора и поводите неспеша кругами.Вы увидете незабываемое зрелище!Смешные искажения лиц, особенно Первых, яркие переливы красок. Всего и не перескажешь.Обучите этому детей соседей и подарите им магнит. Пусть забавляются.

2.Если у Вас засорился сливной стояк от кухни (под вами) и вся гадость с верхних этажей вылезает в раковину на кухне, возьмите тряпку, плотно закупорьте раковину и идите смотреть телевизор. Соседи с верху сами сбегают за сантехником и заплатят ему.

3.Если засорился унитаз, то кладите несколько газет на него плотненько и с размаху тресните по ним подушкой! Результат -сообщить!

4.Если вас периодически заливают соседи сверху, значит у вас сырой потолок, а у них пол...2 электрода и 220в отучит их пользоваться унитазом (не у всех есть дома диэлектрические калоши, да и струйка мочи ток проводит)

5. Если Вы в высотном доме любите покурить на балконе, а окурок выбрасывать вниз, что бывает причиной скандалов (он ведь зараза обязательно юркнет к кому-нибудь на балкон), то не изменяйте своей привычке. Держите наготове губную помаду и перед выбросом смажьте ей фильтр. Тогда ни один судмедэксперт не докажет, что это Вы сделали.

6. Если зимой с вечера попИсать в замочную скважину машины вашего соседа, то утром он опоздает на работу.

7. Тосол, нанесённый на лобовое стекло противному соседу, ОЧЕНЬ долго не вымывается и создаёт незабываемые оптические иллюзии...

8.Поставьте на зеркало заднего обзора в салоне, второе зеркало с обратной стороны. Ну и отрегулируйте его так, что бы уроды с кривыми фарами и дальним светом могли бы сами им любоваться. Так же неплохо и на заднем стекле зеркало поставить, что бы те же уроды сзади не слепили.

9. Если у вас есть маленькие детки, то заведите для них ёжика. Желательно взрослого. Сделайте ему норку из газет.К запаху детки быстро привыкнут. Зато сколько радости он доставит! Он очень забавно всю ночь будет шебуршать газетками и бегать по квартирке, звонко стуча лапками.

10.Если вся болезнь заключается в том, что клиент сильно пьян, уколите ему по кубику строфантина в подмышки и кордиамин в корень языка. Картина будет называться "Отдыхающий орёл". Протрезвление гарантировано. (Строфантин заставляет клиента немного отвести руки от тела, как будто он хочет положить кисти на пояс. Кордиамин заставляет высунуть язык. В сумме из алкаша получается российский герб.))

11. Если, лежа в больнице, один из сополатников совсем всех достал разговорами про свои болячки - у него надо заподозрить заболевание кишечника. Очень помогают назначенные на один день именно в такой последовательности: 1. Гастроскопия 2. Ректороманоскопия 3. Колоноскопия 4. Рентгенография толстого кишечника с двойным контрастированием (барий + воздух) 5. Консультация проктолога Шестым можно смело вызывать психиатра - перевод этого буйного шизофреника в другое отделение вам гарантирован и вы будете спать спокойно.

12. Принесите на работу колонки и подключите их к компьютеру. Запустите какую-нибудь порнографическую игрушку с соответствующими звуками, а в ответ на замечания коллег внушительным тоном попросите их не отвлекать вас от работы!

13. Вычислите магазин, в котором покупает одежду ваш начальник, купите себе точно такую же и каждый день надевайте на работу то, в чем был ваш начальник накануне. Это особенно эффективно, если ваш начальник - противоположного с вами пола.

14. Если у вас в офисе очень холодно, купите литр медицинского спирта (можно и технический высшей очистки, с завода), налейте его в кастрюльку. Кастрюльку поставьте в тазик. Тазик поставьте на кирпичики посреди комнаты и подожгите спирт. Через пять минут будет тепло как в бане!

15.Совет начальнику: Если подчиненный хочет Повышения зарплаты, Вы ему ее урежьте - Приблизительно в два раза. Подержите его годик, Иль другой на этой ставке. И тогда опять верните Его прежнюю получку. Прослезится он, конечно, Вашей щедростью расстроган, И вовек уж не забудет Кому счастьем был обязан.

16. Совет подчиненному: Если глупое начальство До сих пор не понимает, Что на данную зарплату Можно ЖИТЬ всего три дня, Проживи три дня красиво, Чтобы было всем понятно, Что расходы и доходы Никогда не совместить!

----------

